# din and pa enclitic particles



## Qcumber

Hello sa inyóng lahát.
Which of the two sentences is the better?

1) Marúnong pá akóng magmaného.
= I can also drive.

2b Marúnong dín akóng magmaného.
= I can also drive.


----------



## youtin

The 2nd one.

In the first one, it's like you haven't driven a car for many years and are telling someone that you still remember how to drive.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> The 2nd one.
> In the first one, it's like you haven't driven a car for many years and are telling someone that you still remember how to drive.


Thanks a lot, Youtin.
Put in scientific terms, this would mean that _pá_ is diachronic while _dín_ is synchronic.


----------



## moonshine

1) Marúnong pá akóng magmaného.
= I still know how to drive.

2b Marúnong dín akóng magmaného.
= I can also drive.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> 1) Marúnong pá akóng magmaného.
> = I still know how to drive.
> 
> 2b Marúnong dín akóng magmaného.
> = I can also drive.


Things are clear now. Thanks a lot, Moonshine


----------



## Change1031

Right now I just learn that "pa" after a verb means "still," or basically a continuation of an action.

Kumakain pa ako = I am still eating.
Kakain pa ako = I am still going to eat.

But in the book, it said Kumain pa ako means "I ate some more."

Basically, I don't understand "pa" after a completed aspect verb.


----------



## DotterKat

*Pa* and the seventeen other enclitic particles have very variable applications.
If you intend the sentence _Kumain ako _ to be the equivalent of the past tense _I ate_ then adding the enclitic particle *pa *no longer implies _still_ (denoting an ongoing activity). It now means _even_ or _also _(i.e., I also OR I even ate --- I went to the party, danced, drank and I also ate).
You can substitute the other enclitic particle _*din*_ for _*pa*_ in this context.

Kumain din ako. _I even ate. I also ate._


----------

